# New to Sailing



## Trey715 (Mar 17, 2014)

Hello, I am new to sailing. I live in the DC area. I've completed ASA 101 and have been sailing on the weekends over the last couple weeks (even managed to get some water time in before the latest snow). Ultimately, I'd like to also get the ASA 103 and 104 certifications, but I'm going to hold off until I get some more water time. Anyhow, I'm just here to read and learn; see if I can pick up the good occasional advise as I work on developing my sailing skills. Someday, I might be interested in doing some cruising. Just trying to learn the sport right now.


----------



## DonScribner (Jan 9, 2011)

Trey,

as awesome as it is to take classes, don't let the lack of ASA103 keep you off the water. Classes aren't required to be a competent sailor but rather a good head on your shoulders, and a willingness to learn from your mistakes. If you can, buy a trailer sailor in the 23 foot range. Inexpensive, easy to sail and easy to maintain. Use sound judgement, sail your aft off and learn. Experience can't be duplicated for $800 a class. One class I would insist on is Sailing and Seamanship from you local power squadron. Absolutely a requirement if you ever want to sail in waters with other boats, a bottom, or a shoreline. 

Don


----------



## CatMan22 (Apr 16, 2012)

Welcome to sailnet, congrats on finishing 101. I know from reading on here there are a few sailing clubs where you are that you may want to check on which could help with getting more water time without boat ownership, plus a lot of racers are always looking for some new railmeat. Good luck and keep us posted on your progress.


----------



## Trey715 (Mar 17, 2014)

Thanks Don,

To be trailer-able, does it need to have a centerboard over a fixed keel. What about a swing keel.


----------



## bobgerman (Feb 10, 2014)

Greetings and welcome from another relative newbie in your general vicinity (live in Fredericksburg, work in Herndon). Have you been sailing in Alexandria? Woodbridge? Somewhere else?


----------



## Trey715 (Mar 17, 2014)

Bobgerman,

I've been sailing in Woodbridge only thus far.


----------



## Lou452 (Mar 2, 2012)

Welcome, Enjoy and keep posting.
kind Regards, Lou


----------



## jameswilson29 (Aug 15, 2009)

Welcome! I recommend you join the Sailing Club of Washington: Sailing Club of Washington - Home

The members there teach new members and the club has a number of social events and cruises available on members boats.

I met my first wife there. Nevertheless, it was a good experience...


----------



## DonScribner (Jan 9, 2011)

Trey,

My Lancer 25 has a WIDE fixed keel, wide enough to stand in. Gives me almost 6' of standing room. Most often they have centerboards or swing keels in a trunk in the middle of the cabin. Some are water ballasted. The thing to keep in mind when looking is there isn't a boat out there that isn't loved by some and hated by others, both for good and sincere reasons. I am a huge fan of trailerables for several reasons. Cost is a huge reason. Trailerables can be afforded by most middle income families, allowing the average guy access to sailing. Do to the glut of aging fiberglass beauties, sailing isn't necessarily a rich guy's past time anymore. Flexibility is also a great reason. I can sail at 60 knots DUP (dead up wind) to some of the most coveted cruising spots in the world and I can be in the water 2 days sooner than if I sailed. Testosterone, I feel pretty special hauling my lady down the highway. We're 49' stem to stern and take a lot of stares and thumbs up. Yeah, that's a lousy reason but I'm going with it.


----------



## Trey715 (Mar 17, 2014)

Don, how hard is it to get the boat in and out of water. Is it hard to raise and lower the mast for travel? I can definitely see the advantages you're talking about.


----------



## Trey715 (Mar 17, 2014)

James, thanks for the info on the Sailing Club of Washington. I'll look them up


----------

